# Old NTL box



## States (26 May 2011)

I subscribed to the Digital+ offering from UPC (when they were know as NTL).  I didn't want all the stations so didn't use the set top box & just plugged the antenna directly into the TV.  I've bought a new TV recently and would now like to use the STB.  Anyone know if UPC will provide me with a more up to date box we new card, setup etc.?
Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 May 2011)

Does the one you have not work?


----------

